# BlueBox oder GreenBox LIVE?



## testtesttesttest (11. September 2003)

Hi,
ich bräuchte eine Live Bluebox, weiß aber nicht wie man das macht.
Also bitte erklärt mir nicht wie eine Bluebox allgemein funktioniert, sondern, wie man das live macht, mit webcam?


----------



## Vincent (12. September 2003)

Öhm die Leute, die BlueBox live benutzen haben meistens einen Hardwareprozessor nur für das Rausrechnen der blauen Bildinformationen. Diese Geräte sind sehr teuer und du wirst dir als webcam user mit Sicherheit kein Solches kaufen.
Ob es die möglichkeit gibt, dass mit einem PC in Echtzeit rauszurechnen? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Mark (12. September 2003)

Hi!

Eine wirklich gut Bluebox bekommst Du eigentlich nur mit einem RGB-Signal hin! In dem moment, wo die Farbinfomationen bereits in Y/C oder sogar FBAS vorhanden sind, wird knifflig. Und ob eine Webcam "fein" genug ist, um einen guten Chromakey hinzubekommen bezweifel ich.
Bzgl. Echtzeit: per Computer mir nicht bekannt, aber es gibt schon kleine Videomixer, die sowohl über Chroma- als auch Lumakeyer verfügen...


----------



## testtesttesttest (13. September 2003)

*Danke für eure Antworten!*

Danke für eure Antworten Pinky_M und Vincent!
Ihr habt mir geholfen!


----------



## testtesttesttest (13. September 2003)

*Noch ne Frage*



> _Original geschrieben von Pinky_M _
> *Hi!
> 
> Eine wirklich gut Bluebox bekommst Du eigentlich nur mit einem RGB-Signal hin! In dem moment, wo die Farbinfomationen bereits in Y/C oder sogar FBAS vorhanden sind, wird knifflig. Und ob eine Webcam "fein" genug ist, um einen guten Chromakey hinzubekommen bezweifel ich.
> Bzgl. Echtzeit: per Computer mir nicht bekannt, aber es gibt schon kleine Videomixer, die sowohl über Chroma- als auch Lumakeyer verfügen... *



Kannst du mir einen guten, aber möglichst billgen nennen?
Wäre cool!


----------



## Mark (13. September 2003)

Hi!

@Video-Mixer: nö, kann ich leider nicht  

Aber bzgl. Computer-Echtzeit-Keying:
Max/MSP ist gerade erst für den PC raus und Jitter konnte ich noch nicht entdecken und PD ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache...
Aber: ich habe EyesWeb entdeckt und was ich bisher gesehen habe, klingt vielversprechend!
Schau es Dir am besten mal an. Da es sich um OpenSource handelt, gibt sicher einige Resourcen um 1.Deine Webcam einzubinden und 2.einen Chroma- oder Lumakey zu erstellen.
Aber nocheinmal -> erwarte qualitativ vom Webcam-Key keine Wunder


----------



## testtesttesttest (14. September 2003)

Danke!


----------

